# 1990 v8 cam sensor?



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

well im going to go look at a 1990 audi v8 and it wont start. the owner says he thinks its the cam sensor, is there any easy way to find out if this is the problem? ive been looking around the internet but havent been able to even find a sensor for sale.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 1990 v8 cam sensor? (alpine45)*

Pull the fault codes.


----------

